# 65 hygro jungle



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided it's about time I posted some pics of my tank. Green Hygrophilia pretty much dominates this tank, hence the name 









First, a full tank shot. The slate in the corner was meant for the angels, but they seem more interested in the anubias... still no eggs yet though 









semi-full tank shot









Red phantom tetra. I find these guys prefer to evenly distribute themselves amongst the tank instead of schooling. There's 12 of them in there.









Caught my gourami building a bubble nest 









Festivum. Subtle, yet beautiful 









And last, but not least, my angelfish pair!

Thanks for viewing 
-Dustin


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that jungle look! Great tank! Looks like your fish are on summer vacation.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Tank!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice plants and fish....wow..


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments


----------

